# Wiring Help?????



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi does anybody have the pinout diagram for the JDM GA15de engine? I need it ASAP!! I'ver searched all over the net and I couldent find ANYTHING!!!!
I have a piggyback computer and I can't start doing anything before I have this diagram.  

PLEASE HELP I NEED IT!!!!!!!!:waving: :waving: :waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi does anybody have the pinout diagram for the JDM GA15de engine? I need it ASAP!! I'ver searched all over the net and I couldent find ANYTHING!!!!
> I have a piggyback computer and I can't start doing anything before I have this diagram.
> 
> PLEASE HELP I NEED IT!!!!!!!!:waving: :waving: :waving: :waving: :waving:


I swear someone claimed to have one on this forum, have you thoroughly searched here?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> I swear someone claimed to have one on this forum, have you thoroughly searched here?


Yes but I didn't understand it well 

I have these two images of the circuit diagram
I need to know which wires to cut
The wires are;
-Diagnostics recieve data
-Diagnostics send data
-+12v switched through eccs relay
-Ground

On the first image there is the plug harness and I need to know the numbers so I can join my little computer with these wires.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

here on the second image here is the curcit


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone? Some help?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I also need to know where is the crank angle sensors:jump:


----------

